# Axolotl problem



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

One of my bf's axolotls has a problem with its tail and we can't figure out what it is, everyone so far has given us different answers or just pretended they know what they're talking about (like the man at the pet shop who has previously told me that my newts might have a swim bladder problem - newts don't have a swim bladder). 
So I went round on Sunday night and noticed that the smallest ax's tail has a fluffy growth right on the tip. I'm not sure how long it had been like that for, it can't have been long. He said he thinks the other one bit its tail and that's why it was like that. I thought it was a fungal infection because of the fluff, but I noticed it's also shrinking and puckering, sort of curling to the side, the end of his tail. My bf also says that this ax has shrunk (but don't know if it actually has or if he's just looking for symptoms because someone we spoke to said that sometimes an axolotl will begin to shrink for no reason and then die inexplicably !).
So combined with that, I also noticed that there were what looked like orange spores on the glass. Bf thinks it's algae but they looked as if they were radiating from a centre point, like mould spores, but then I'm no expert. He's cleaned them off now.
Then today he mentioned that when he moved the plant in there to re-anchor it, a small white creature, like a little fly, came out, which he's flushed down the toilet :roll: so we can't take it to be analysed or anything.
He was advised to give the axolotl an iodine bath, so he got it out and did that, applied the iodine to its tail. He said it seemed a lot happier after that, and its tail was covered in a white film where the iodine went. Just now he's said that bits of the tail look as if they're falling off, like dead skin. Don't know whether this is a good or bad thing, if it shows healing or what ? 
Apart from that, the axolotl is chirpy enough, and is eating well (bloodworms and catfish pellets). He changes 1/4 of the water in the tank every week, there's not been any problems before now. The axolotl in question is quite a bit smaller than the other (they're the same age), they're about 10-15cm long so still only young.
Any idea what the problem could be, and how we might treat it ? If it had been fish I'd have been straight to get them an anti-fungal treatment but you never know what you can use with amphibians, I don't want to poison them, and there aren't many people in aquatic or pet shops who have a clue about them and will just recommend something for fish.


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

sorry no one has replied to your question yet but have you not tried contacting an exotic specialist? I wouldn't know what else to suggest but going to an average domestic vet won't be any good as they wont have a clue.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

It might be worth using a fish anti-fungal medicine at a lower dose, just a thought and may carry risks. Do a bit of research into what would specifically poison amphibians(cant think of anything off the top of my head im afraid) and look at the ingredients on the different medication bottles


----------



## Magners (Mar 30, 2008)

While I was on work experience there was an axolotl that had developed a similar growth to the one you are describing just below its head, apparently it was checked out by a vet and it was harmless to the animal just a kind of growth : / But you best get it checked out just in case its something harmful anyway

Hope its alright


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

*Fungus?*

It does sound like a fungal growth and salt baths twice a day should sort it out, I know of one person who just uses tap water baths also successfully , but I haven't ever tried this. Do not use fungal treatments used for fish as they can be highly toxic to axolotl..likewise I think iodine should not be used. To do the salt bath :- dilute 2 teaspoons of uniodised salt in a litre of water, twice a day and three times if you can manage it until the fungus has been gone for a week; that is continue to do the salt baths even if everything looks better. Leave him in the bath for 10-15 minutes; no longer.


This is a link to another site that has more in depth suggestions. www.axolotl.org/health

All the best.


----------



## Matt Northampton (Dec 20, 2006)

I have used anti fungal treatments with them and found it to work well, but if your unsure you should see a specialist vet.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

it soudn sliek its had a nip, and its got a fungal growing on it, it happened to all 3 of mine (who were rescues)


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for all replies.
We've tried finding someone professional who has a clue about axolotls but can't find anyone ! Most people don't even know what they are when you say their name. That's the thing with vets round here, they don't know about anything that's not a cat or dog, which is a bugger when you've got amphibians and reptiles to care for as well.
I'll tell him about the tap water baths but I don't think he'll do it - he's a big worrier about them, and stresses over the tap water because it's quite hard where he lives. We've heard about the salt baths before and will try that, it can't do any harm. Where would you find that sort of salt ?
What might the iodine do that's bad for it ? He says it seems to look a bit better with the iodine, but the man that told him that was the same one that told me my newts might have had a swim bladder problem like I mentioned before, so who knows whether it's bad or good advice ?!

What did you do with yours to get them better again, freekygeeky ?


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

I dont know a great deal about axolotls tbh , but found this site that may be useful...
Axolotls - Health & Diseases


----------

